# First timer dropping some recipes



## DanielSLP (15/9/16)

Good day Everyone,

I've been mixing for a little while and just signed up with the site. I want to drop some of my favourite recipes that I have made. This is my way to give back to the community that has shared their knowledge with me and the rest of the world.

*Lemony Butter Loops*
3% Rice Crunchies TFA
2% Fruit Circles TFA
1% Marshmallow FA
2% Butter Cream CAP
1% Malted Milk TFA
1% Cream Fresh FA
1% Bavarian Cream CAP
(OPTIONALS)
1% Cinnamon Sugar Cookie TFA
0.5% Sucralose TFA

Steep time: 3 days but I have shake and vaped.

A good cereal mix with a light lemon and butter cream notes.
I have personally found fruit circles to be a very potent cereal concentrate, I have used the rice crunchies to tame the beast.

*Strawberry Cream DSLP*
3% Strawberry (Ripe) TFA
3% Strawberry (Red Touch) FA
2% Custard FA
2% Cream Fresh FA
1% Bavarian Cream CAP
2% Vanilla Bean Gelato TFA
0.5% Marshmallow FA
0.5% Sucralose

Steep time: 3 days minimum but better after a week.

A blended strawberry with back notes of creams. It's really good and is part of my ADV for a few months.

Those are my top 2 so far that I'm happy to share.

What I'm really chasing now in terms of flavour profile is an authentic and thick ice cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> Good day Everyone,
> 
> I've been mixing for a little while and just signed up with the site. I want to drop some of my favourite recipes that I have made. This is my way to give back to the community that has shared their knowledge with me and the rest of the world.
> 
> ...



Welcome to our community and thanks for sharing your recipes with all of us.
Do you mind posting the Breakfast Recipe *Lemony Butter Loops *HERE
and the Dessert Recipe *Strawberry Cream DSLP* HERE
Andre has these threads setup so the recipes in them are indexed in the OP making them easier to find. Authors of these recipes are credited in the OP.

Thanks again for sharing with us - the Strawberry cream seems like my cup of tea

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

